
CKAN v1.0 Released - Hagelin
http://blog.okfn.org/2010/05/18/ckan-v10-released/
======
unwind
In my opinion, this is a really bad title. Something called "CKAN" was
released, according to someone named "okfn". That doesn't tell me anything, if
I'm not already familiar with either.

It seems to be about "open knowledge" (CKAN = Comprehensive Knowledge Archive
Network), but I had to check to find out.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's "debian for data" i.e. a centralised repository of free data with some
housekeeping and rules of thumb to help the individual databases be used
together.

CKAN is also a play on CPAN (P is for Perl).

~~~
james2vegas
Which is a play on CTAN, T is for TeX

